# Messy water drinker?



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Just curious to see how everyone's Vizsla drinks water. Riggs will walk away from the dish and water will steam out of his jowls for like 5 seconds. The messiest drinker I've ever seen; I'm constantly wiping up water from the kitchen floor. Is this common or is my 6 month pup not figuring out how to drink water properly?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have the same issue with my 10 wk old. Water always dripping from her month. I just assumed it was a puppy thing


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

No kidding here, but I just witnessed Riggs drinking water and he started to lick his mouth upon drawing away from the bowl to catch some of the escaping water. This is the first time I've ever seen him do that. He did it twice out of 4 sips so looks like he's on the right path.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Maple and Amber are the same way. Hate to say they are 9 months and 1 year 3 months. If anyone finds some way to make the dripping stop please share.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

My 8 month old, specially after returning from excersice, he will lap up some water, then walk around dripping water all over the floor as well!
My hubby likes to stick around with a towell in hand to wipe the excess off


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Foxie is a gentle licker drinker and Vino the pup is a dunker... if you call his name while he is drinking he looks up and just water pours from his mouth... its really funny


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Riggins-
Our V pup Pumpkin is also 6m, and a VERY messy drinker! Has been from day one with no sign of improvement. She leaves pools of water beside the bowl with a water trail that extends from her mouth to wherever she is going. 1/2 of the water P takes in ends up on the floor. I'm constantly wiping up water or someone is changing their socks :


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

hate to say it but it doesn't get any better  Scoobys a messy drinker he flicks it up and out of his bowl whilst drinking and dribbles it every where, never without a big supply of kitchen rolls ! ;D


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel drinks his water so fast that he has puked it up, or constantanly gets hiccups. I now have to give him signals such as "slow down", or physically stop him for a minute, so he doesn't just inhale his water.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

haha, well it sounds like this is a Vizsla thing. Very funny stories from all of you; I too follow Riggs with a paper towel while drinking or try to hold his head over the bowl so the excess drips back to the bowl. Raps702 - Riggs will puke from drinking so much so fast too; I call his name now when he's really lapping it up to throw off his water focus, this has helped dramatically.


----------



## catskennel (Feb 18, 2011)

Grace is 8 weeks only got her yesterday but already leaving her water trails after drinks ;D we also have our Weim Storm & he has always done the same (19m now) I think it's their soft 'hunting' shape mouths.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa's a little over a year and drips puddles too. She's simply too busy with her ADD to stand over a bowl until the water's done dripping.


----------



## gunfield (Mar 7, 2011)

Pups can be messy eaters and drinkers and as long as he seems ok in other ways I don't think you need to worry ,however be are it is a symptom of myositis which is found in the Vizsla you can see details here http://www.vizslamyositis.blogspot.com/


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for that post "everyone" who has a V should read that! 

Copper isn't a real sloppy drinker, but he isn't perfect either.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley is 8 months and is also a very messy drinker. I am constantly wiping the kitchen floor. She also does the "look up when name called and drop all the water from her mouth" routine. It is funny but then I go back to cleaning. Haha.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to say, but I don't think it's just a puppy thing. Snickers will be 3 in a few months. He has more "jowels" than normal and with more water to hold. He drinks like a camel and drips like a leaky faucet. His brother, Peanut isn't as drippy, but I find myself wiping water off the floors.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe you need to replace the washers in that leaky faucet. Sorry, that would be you. ???


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Huh? Not sure about the comment, but they were similes.... ???


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout is horrible for this. Its as if he takes the last slurp of water, holds and then just lets it all drop out onto the floor. I've given up on trying to clean it up and my poor kids go through a few pairs of socks a day walking through his watery mess.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Kailua said:


> Huh? Not sure about the comment, but they were similes.... ???


Bad joke I guess. :  Washers in a faucet stop the faucet from leaking. But you stated you were the washer (the floor washer).


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Our V's are the same way and they're both over 2! I've just accepted it as another V trait.


----------

